# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - April Entries



## humakt

Very late but here are the entries for April.

apidude 









Barnster 









Boc 









Carna 









Chris Guard of Mardat 









Crabpuff 









Disciple_of_Ezekiel 









Doelago 









Garion 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper 









Infernalcaretaker 









ItsPug 









jaysen


----------



## humakt

Josh101	









KarnalBloodfist	









Khorne's Fist	









KjellThorngaard	









Krueger	









lokis222	









Meldon	









Moriouce	









OIIIIIIO	









Oldman78	









Pssyche	









Rameses	









reavsie	









RedThirstWill Destroy	









Saulot


----------



## humakt

Scotty80	









scscofield	









Skari	









ThumperHS	









troybuckle	









Turnip86	









Ultra1	









Uveron	









Zero Effect


----------



## Turnip86

Huzzah! Thanks for compiling all the entries humakt. Nice to see them all together, I'm sure I missed a few in the entry thread. So many different armies


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Another great batch of minis. Nice job everybody!


----------

